# Spinning



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I just spun my first two ply and one ply yarn on a drop spindle in preparation for getting alpacas. I am so excited that I just had to share!


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh Wow,thats beautiful!


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you. I was hoping it turned out okay for my first time. Yay!


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks great, love the color!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Woo Hoo Natalee! Looks good!


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

Thought I would give you an update on my progress. Here are some yarns that I have spun with my wheel since my drop spindle pics above.


----------

